# Help end betta fish abuse



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

whos with me? Just comment your name if you want to end betta abuse.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Even if this is a fake picture, there are Bettas in tiny vases like this!
KC wants this to end! >:0


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

KM it must be stopped


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Great idea weaver72. I'm totally against betta abuse. We definitely breed more than this though if we/you are planning to take this to a higher level. Try organizing posters around you local town or creating a website as well


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I heed the call.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Im with yu all the way!!!.lets do what eva it takez..!!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am in 100%!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think anyone on this site is going to be against stopping betta abuse. 

But can I ask aside from posting here, what action is going to be taken to try and stamp it out? Are you going to print up care sheets or set up information booths outside stores? Are you going to create an informative web page or work on rescuing and re-homing unwanted or neglected fish? 

I just ask these questions as I am truly curious as to what is going to be done. Unfortunately a lot of the time it is not only ignorance but benign cruelty that leads to the abuse of these beautiful fish. It can be very hard to change the mindset of someone who sees bettas as purely expendable.


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

I think getting a pamplet put together on proper betta care, and then bringing them to the pet stores around you, asking them to put some by the betta section, but also to hand them out when they sell the bettas so that people can be knowledgeable. It wouldnt hurt to even have this sites link in it so that people can come here and read up and do some more research and find people who can help in all sorts of problems or just to talk about their bettas!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I definitely think that betta abuse should be stopped.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ant10a said:


> I think getting a pamplet put together on proper betta care, and then bringing them to the pet stores around you, asking them to put some by the betta section, but also to hand them out when they sell the bettas so that people can be knowledgeable. It wouldnt hurt to even have this sites link in it so that people can come here and read up and do some more research and find people who can help in all sorts of problems or just to talk about their bettas!


Maybe making a pdf pamphlet so it can uploaded and printed easily?


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Stop this please.

Kevin Pham


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Maybe making a pdf pamphlet so it can uploaded and printed easily?


If people want to help put information together, I can create a PDF pamphlet. Even using pictures of people's bettas who would give permission of the use of their photos from this site as would add some flare (pun intended ;-) ) to the pamphlet itself.

Then anyone could take it and print it out and pass it around.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ant10a said:


> If people want to help put information together, I can create a PDF pamphlet. Even using pictures of people's bettas who would give permission of the use of their photos from this site as would add some flare (pun intended ;-) ) to the pamphlet itself.
> 
> Then anyone could take it and print it out and pass it around.


Count me in. Though 20 years in the hobby i am new to bettas (one month almost)


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Along with the pamplets, we could go to the petstores and stand by the bettas and give out information, help with what tank they need and what else they need. Also together we need to make a website againest betta abuse and post it on some sites. I have a feeling that we can stop betta abuse.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

3l1zabeth said:


> . I have a feeling that we can stop betta abuse.


Not to be a pessimist. I dont think we can stop it outright. Stupidity cant be cured unfortunately. We can make people more aware though and through it diminish the loses and suffering of those beautiful creatures.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't support animal terrorists, or idiots who take things into their own hands and leave hateful things around in pet stores that reflect being either mean or an animal terrorist/ activist. (Mind you i'm not saying anyone IS one, just saying in general!) 

I guess it depends on what abuse you are speaking of....... and *HOW* you go about stopping it. Without knowing those things I can't say I can support a comment like the OP... :/ 

To change something you need a sound plan that doesn't hurt anyone in any way, and a LOT of effort... like full time effort.... that cuts into your life.

-rant done.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

There is somone on the forum actually doing this, putting together a Data sheet advising people how to properly take care of a betta, and what they need, and is hoping to be able to distribute it to Petco's and Petsmarts, and the like.. to get the information out there, Also there is a Petition that can be signed on Change.org for Walmart to stop selling tanks under 1 gallon for betta fish, and there is a Facebook page for "Betta Awareness Day" that you can foward to some friends to like and help get some information out there..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

3l1zabeth said:


> whos with me? Just comment your name if you want to end betta abuse.


But with this picture just print this out, and ask for signatures, on a flyer with this picture, and bring it to a Petsmart/Petco, and ask for a permit to do it, to stand out there for a lil while to attract the consumers going into the Petco's and get as many signatures as possible and send to Change.org, or Care2Causes.org which may also help to get some media attention in some way..It has to be a postitive result and it definately has to be thought out, and starting with that picture on a flyer may help.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> I don't support animal terrorists


A bit off topic but i have to ask. What is an animal terrorist? I am not familiar with the term.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Animal right groups like PETA and HSUS are probably the two examples that come to mind. There are other extremist groups out there as well though.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Well I am in the process of making a brochure that I can attach and you guys can look at  I was just wondering if I can use anyone's pictures of their fish? Or pictures of the fish in walmart cups in any threads/posts/albums they have?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

magnum said:


> Well I am in the process of making a brochure that I can attach and you guys can look at  I was just wondering if I can use anyone's pictures of their fish? Or pictures of the fish in walmart cups in any threads/posts/albums they have?


You are welcome to any and all of my photos. I don't have them in albums, but they're in my threads in the photo section, etc.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sure feel free, they would make great examples, especially the REscue fishy's and rescue thread, because seeing the before and after differences will make a huge impact..Look in my Sapphire My Rescue fishy..and see what I mean..you will be amazed..


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I created a pdf, double sided betta care sheet. I can send it to anyone who PMs me an email address, it is free and meant to be shared, copied distributed etc etc Please pm me and I'll send it to you or you can download it here: http://www.pdfhost.net/index.php?Action=Download&File=474d9270f0c751d43eee617e14563cf5

feel free to use any of it to help your project!


----------



## JTHM1011 (Jul 21, 2012)

Im in a 110%


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sending you a pm now sjones. I tried to DL the pdf from the link, when i tried to open it my reader told me that its damaged. Anyone else had that problem?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Sending you a pm now sjones. I tried to DL the pdf from the link, when i tried to open it my reader told me that its damaged. Anyone else had that problem?


 
Hmm, I got the same message..:-?I will send a PM too~


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

lelei said:


> Hmm, I got the same message..:-?I will send a PM too~


Then its not my acrobat installation cranky...


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I just made a website for ending betta abuse. I want to make a difference for bettas that are being starved to death everyday. The website is called: stopbettaabuse.weebly.com and i will add more every week. Please check it out and then post on the blog there if you will do the things it mentions and i think together we can end betta abuse. you all have very good ideas. I think that when people attach the pamplets we can print some out and take them to local petstores.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Great idea, perhaps you can have sjones pdf available for a download?
It will be a good way to spread the word. We can also have the web area linked to our sigs with your permission ofc.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

3l1zabeth said:


> I just made a website for ending betta abuse. I want to make a difference for bettas that are being starved to death everyday. The website is called: stopbettaabuse.weebly.com and i will add more every week. Please check it out and then post on the blog there if you will do the things it mentions and i think together we can end betta abuse. you all have very good ideas. I think that when people attach the pamplets we can print some out and take them to local petstores.


 
Oh this is awwsum, we just have to get the information to the right people, and places that need it most..;-)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I got this message..

We did not find results for: *stopbettaabuse.weebly.com*. Try the suggestions below or type a new query above.

Is anyone else experiencing this error?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I didnt have a error. Make sure it is stopbettaabuse.weebly.com and that it has no spaces and no capitilized letters. I can upload anything u want to it, so just let me know.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

The walmarts in our area (there are 3 within 12 miles of my house) all keep their bettas not only in those tiny betta cups... but they keep them in a blue colored water that almost never gets deeper than 2 inches.

There is a website called Change.org where people make petitions, and sometimes when they get enough signatures the company being pressured actually takes action to correct something.

Does anyone know of something like this? I know it's only 1 retail chain, but walmart is the biggest retail giant in the world, and I've met a lot of people who ignorantly think bettas are fine to keep in tiny bowls because walmart sells them in amazingly small amounts of water. 

I feel bad that my betta only has a 2 gallon tank, and when I can afford it I'm going to get him a 5 galon tank instead. If anyone knows of such a petition, or makes one, please let us know.

Edit: didn't see the link before, I will check it out for sure


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

3l1zabeth said:


> I didnt have a error. Make sure it is stopbettaabuse.weebly.com and that it has no spaces and no capitilized letters. I can upload anything u want to it, so just let me know.


I did a copy and paste..stopbettaabuse.weebly.com --I am going to try again..:-?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

JadeAngel said:


> The walmarts in our area (there are 3 within 12 miles of my house) all keep their bettas not only in those tiny betta cups... but they keep them in a blue colored water that almost never gets deeper than 2 inches.
> 
> There is a website called Change.org where people make petitions, and sometimes when they get enough signatures the company being pressured actually takes action to correct something.
> 
> ...


There is a "Bettafish Awareness Day"on Change.org and a Petition that is already in the works for "Walmart to stop selling tanks under 1 gallon to betta fish" on Change.org, and there is another one called "Care2Cause" and I have sent them an e-mail with my concerns regarding Walmart, and Petco.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are just a few at Care2Cause Sign these petitions, and print them and take them with you for more signatures. 


Stop Inhumane *Betta Fish* Confinement - The Petition Site

http://www.care2.com/news/member/727863462/3397942

<LI class=title>The Truth about *Betta Fish* - The Petition Site 
<LI class=title>Save the *Betta Fish* - The Petition Site


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is the Walmart One..

Stop *Betta* (fighting *fish*) Abuse at Wal-mart - The Petition Site


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

OOh I am soo glad someone already did this one...
Walmart Stop Selling the Lavaquarium - The Petition Site


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

i just made a betta fish bookmark that has betta info on it


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh what a great idea for kids..and schools..and libraries..and book fairs..i want to see it..do yu have a pic?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

yea. I made it with word on my computer.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I sent it to a couple people, please upload it to a free pdf hosting site, and share!

I uploaded it here http://www.pdfhost.net/index.php?Act...ee617e14563cf5 
let it download completely before trying to open it, that's why you may be getting the "error" error message.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

also: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=69846&page=6


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

My brochure is done! Please, feel free to distribute as you like  good work on the bookmark by the way!

Hmmm, I am having troubles attaching.. any help?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I am currently making a book to end betta abuse and i will upload it when i finish it.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I want it to stop! Just yesterday I went to the feedstore and there were really young bettas and one CT had curled rays, I want it to stop! Sincerely, Lillian .R.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I say we either go PETA and protest the abuse in front of stores or go ALF and blow up the vases.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hahaha PETA hardly does anything. There have also been rumors about them putting down even more animals every year.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The rumors are true and PETA admits it they also give money to the ALF which is a teririost organization and PETA thinks aquariums are wrong.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pet stores should only allow those animals to live in these bowls temporally.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

I'm about to piss a lot of people off, but the best way to stop it is to quit rescuing the petstore fish. You buy one, and 4 more take it's place. I used to help order fish at a petstore I worked at years ago, and if 1 went out, 4 more were ordered on the next shipment. If the fish keeps selling, they will keep them in stock. As soon as the sales go down, the fish is no longer carried.


----------

